# My Dog "Snoopy"



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Today was a very sad day for my husband and I...we had to put our foster dog, "Snoopy" down today...poor little guy was in so much pain. We miss him so very much even though we only had him for a couple of weeks, he became a part of our family. 

My husband found him while working a shift one night in our town. He couldn't reach the ACO and brought him home...we all fell in <3 with him. Even my girl, Leila...who doesn't usually take to other dogs, took him under her wing (so to speak) and showed him the ropes (lol) at out house. She let him hang out with her and she protected him. He became her sidekick...

This morning my husband found him laying on his side this morning unable to move his hind legs and attempted to hand feed him. Unfortunately he was too weak to eat and only drank water. This afternoon I found him on the kitchen floor, on his side, unable to move at all. He could not even lift his head to drink water and I had to tip the small measuring cup toward him so that he could lick the water. Snoopy cried in pain and we had to do what was the best for him. The vet informed us that he was (obviously) malnourished (we fed him numerous times a day to increase his weight), had hip problems, kidney failure and bowel issues....and that's just the beginning. 

I don't understand how people can be so cruel to a helpless little animal...sorry for the details, but I have to talk about it or I will completely lose it...

Miss him so very much!!! 

Thanks for letting me post this here! =...(


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry BB.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That sucks hun, RIP snoopy


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

badgebunny, Sorry to hear this sad, Sad news. It does not take long for an dog to work their way into you're heart and be one with the family. You and you're family gave this poor creature some comfort in what must have been a very hard existence before you're Husband found him. That is no small thing and something hopefully that you're family can take some comfort in.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for the loss BB. Just know Snoopy is in a better place and in no more pain.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry BB.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

So sorry, K. He was obviously meant to be with you and your husband in his final days : (


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss BB. Even when you know it is the right thing to do, it is never easy to euthanise a pet. But, as others have said, you can take comfort in knowing that you gave him a good home & a good life for the short time that you had him. You showed him love & kindness. Instead of dieing alone & unknown, you made it possible for him to pass peacefully knowing that he was loved.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm really sorry BB. Those of us who are animal lovers know how attached you can get, even if only for a couple of weeks.

Tributes to you and yours for taking in the abandoned pup and doing the best you could.



USMCMP5811 said:


> Sorry for your loss BB. At least he knew he was loved durring his final days and not out wandering the streets.


Absolutely DD, you nailed it. +1,000


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank you for giving him a wonderful few weeks. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Just want to thank you all for your thoughts and kind words. 

Snoopy was a great addition to our family, as my girl Leila took to him like no other. He will be and is greatly missed! He left an imprint on my heart and I will never forget him. I only allow myself to think of him happy, ears flopping in the wind while he is running, and with the sun light making his eyes sparkle...I can't allow myself to think of him the way he was yesterday...otherwise I will ever stop crying.

Thanks again everyone!!! U guys/gals are the BEST!!!!!

Miss you Snoopy!!!! <3


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear. I know how you feel, I had to put down my Golden not to long ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Snoopy.. it was so kind of you and your husband to take him home and give him a great life, I bet the weeks he spent with you were his best! Wish there were more people like that.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, badgebunny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry K........


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Just went through the same exact thing today with our dog Emily, we adopted her 6 months ago.. she was a cute little old lady, but came today up with bad neurological issues, dragging hind feet, etc.  Definitely one of the hardest things to do, to let our furfriends go...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Stark1848 said:


> Just went through the same exact thing today with our dog Emily, we adopted her 6 months ago.. she was a cute little old lady, but came today up with bad neurological issues, dragging hind feet, etc.  Definitely one of the hardest things to do, to let our furfriends go...


Sorry you had to put her down Stark.


----------

